# How to take care of a matte/satin finish on guitar? (ESP Eclipse Vintage Black)



## kingneptune117 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey all,

I am very happy to say on Monday I will be receiving my first ESP - an E-II Eclipse Vintage Black (pictured below)







As you can probably tell, it has a Matte black finish. I have been freaking out, worrying that when I go to take this thing in for a setup, the guitar tech won't know to NOT use a guitar polish liquid on it, and will end up damaging the finish by using Dunlop 65 or some other sort of polisher/cleaner. I called them up and said they could make a note to only use a dry cloth to wipe it down, but with a guitar this expensive I worry...

How do you guys go about taking this guitar in for a setup when it comes to the finish on the guitar? Do you specifically say "Since this guitar has a matte finish, please only use a dry cloth, and not any polishing/cleaning liquid"? 

I plan on taking it in for a setup fairly soon after I get the guitar, and I keep worrying...

I overthink everything, and maybe I am just overthinking this. Can someone give me some advice on what to tell them when I take it in, and just any advice in general regarding taking care of this matte finish?

Thank you!


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 29, 2015)

I've polished my satin finished guitar with Dunlop 65 guitar polish once or twice... Didn't seem to hurt it at all *shrug*. Wait, you're not supposed to use Dunlop 65 on matte/satin? It's pretty much the same thing, isn't it?


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Oct 29, 2015)

You may not have a choice of techs or luthier's to do this set-up but if they are very inexperienced or ignorant as to how to treat a satin finish, then their set-up skills might be lacking too. 

I do realize that upon shelling out a good deal of money for an instrument, that you want desperately for it to be treated with the utmost care, but at some point you just have to trust that it is in good hands... kind of a "grin & bear it" situation. You can only do so much to insure it's integrity and you've done that. 

The only additional thing that you could do is to request the most experienced tech to set it up... someone who comes highly recommended and/ or that you can speak with directly as per your concerns. 


What a gorgeous guitar. I sincerely hope that all goes well and that they take good care of it.


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 29, 2015)

Can't wait to see the NGD thread on that by the way. Looks killer!


----------



## ridner (Oct 29, 2015)

I would hope than experienced tech would know how to properly handle/clean guitars with various finishes. I think you might be freaking out in advance here. I get it - a new, pricey toy etc. Just make sure to do your research on the shop/tech you go to and make sure they are legit. You should be fine! Congrats on an awesome guitar!


----------



## feraledge (Oct 29, 2015)

You can always just learn how to do your own set ups. Not very difficult.


----------



## gunch (Oct 29, 2015)

matte finish > just rubbing alcohol right?


----------



## TKOA-Dex (Oct 29, 2015)

Ive been wondering about this too. I potentially have a matte black Neko Claymore 7 coming and Im afraid it will damage, show smudges or imperfections too much. Any tips?


----------



## vibrantgermancities (Oct 29, 2015)

If you actually plan to play the thing, it's going to start shining up, so I wouldn't worry too much about it. I appreciate that it's easier said than done - I'm as bad as anyone when it comes to fretting over new gear... 

As has been said before, any decent tech should know how to look after the finish - if you don't trust him to polish it properly, I sure as hell wouldn't let him near the truss rod! If it's a reputable tech, you should have no problems - especially if you can give them nice clear dos and don'ts!

That is a super-sweet guitar - make sure you enjoy it!


----------



## TankJon666 (Oct 30, 2015)

If you are worried about the matte finish getting shiny then don't play it! My Ltd Viper WAS matte black ...now its got large shiny areas all over it. One where it sits on my leg, one above the bridge pickup and bridge, a big old patch where my forearm rests, around the strap pins, in the middle of the back of the guitar and the whole of the back of the neck


----------



## TankJon666 (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh and I clean it every string change which is about once every 6-8 weeks and that's using Dunlop 65 and a microfiber cloth. The cloth and polish have so far not appeared to have affected the finish any noticeable amount.


----------



## TankJon666 (Oct 30, 2015)

Also, that's a friggin' sweet guitar! Enjoy it


----------



## xwmucradiox (Oct 30, 2015)

Ignorance leading to panic in so many ways here. 

1. Relax.
2. Guitar polish doesn't have any abrasives. Its for removing finger prints and smudges. Its not going to turn a flat finish into a gloss one. 
3. The flatness of the finish on that guitar is produced by chemical flattening agents in the paint. Its not like the flatness can be wiped off with a wet rag. 
4. Guitar shops are used to dealing with much more delicate finishes than the matte poly on that guitar. They aren't going to hurt it by cleaning it.


----------



## kingneptune117 (Nov 24, 2015)

xwmucradiox said:


> Ignorance leading to panic in so many ways here.
> 
> 1. Relax.
> 2. Guitar polish doesn't have any abrasives. Its for removing finger prints and smudges. Its not going to turn a flat finish into a gloss one.
> ...



Hey man,

Your comment has helped me a lot. I am sure I was just overthinking this whole thing. I was able to tell the tech that I would prefer they didn't use any cleaning solvents...the guitar came back and the finish was fine. Unfortunately I had to send the guitar back due to some fret issues, and I should be getting a new one mid-December...

Why are some guitar polishes specifically advertised as "bringing gloss finishes to a luster"? It seems many of them are specifically targeted towards gloss finishes.


----------



## Grindspine (Nov 24, 2015)

Some guitar polishes do have mild abrasives, like Lizard Spit VIP (Vintage Instrument Polish) for example, which is a paste. That and a cloth can definitely shine a matte finish.

Don't ever rub hard on the matte finish and avoid pastes and waxes. Just use a microfiber cloth to remove dust and fingerprints. If you have greasy/sweaty hands and feel like you need a spray, Lizard Spit spray polish works well for removing hand prints.

Music Products | www.lizardspit.com


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Nov 24, 2015)

Save your money. Wet a cloth with warm water, wring it out very well, wipe gently.
Unless it's like being hung in an art museum or something.


----------



## vick1000 (Nov 25, 2015)

Dry Microfiber cloth, that is all.

Be aware, the matte finish will "wear" away in places you touch it, such as palm mutes or back of the neck, etc...

It then becomes a "gloss" finish in those areas.

It's why I avoid matte or satin finishes now, except pure Tung Oil over natural wood.


----------

